# Biggest catch today



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

biggest today


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice. I think that is a King Cobra.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like it's going up your pant leg.


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

black momba


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Trouser snake


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> Nice. I think that is a King Cobra.


Actually we don't have those here on Ohio... It's a FIRE BREATHING King Cobra.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

BassAddict83 said:


> Actually we don't have those here on Ohio... It's a FIRE BREATHING King Cobra.


Great, now everybody's a herpetologist.


----------



## Alec9371 (May 15, 2013)

I think its the Loch Ness Monster...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

You guys know nothing about snakes.
That is a Eunectes murinus. It is so obvious it is sickening. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Matulemj said:


> You guys know nothing about snakes.
> That is a Eunectes murinus. It is so obvious it is sickening.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


damn, i was convinced it was a windgardium leviosa


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

anorexic Sasquatch


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope you turned it loose.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Ant said:


> biggest today
> View attachment 75763


Biggest Copperhead I've seen.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

black crappie?????


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

released unharmed to dismay of my freind.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

crappie4me said:


> black crappie?????


I'm glad someone finally said it. And I thought everyone here was an expert in fish ID


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a huge northern water snake...to be honest you could have been holding a record size one.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

ostbucks98 said:


> That is a huge northern water snake...to be honest you could have been holding a record size one.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You might be right. At first I thought black rat snake but after zoom into the pic markings look like a northern water snake to me. If it is that's a monster.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Ant said:


> biggest today
> View attachment 75763


i hear they taste like chicken.


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

This made my day haha 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

Where did you catch it at?.....so I can never go there.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Ant said:


> biggest today
> View attachment 75763


what's up with all you crazy guys picking up giant snakes and finding out later if they're venomous? haha

i can't seem to give them ENOUGH space. And before you go on about me being a big wuss:


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

It was caught at CC.And as for worrying about venom Ive been catching snakes since I was a wee fellow so I know wether theyre poison or not.bout the worst thing to worry about with these biguns is a bad bacterial infection.Witch is no fun.
I was fishing and seen him swiming towards me and told my friend if he comes on shore by me Ill catch him.He did so I couldnt back out.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like catfish bait to me!


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

If you really wanted to know it is a black rat snake.. 
They will bite if disturbed but basically harmless.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree with the rat snake.But you still gota admit it was a dandy!


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

+1 on the rat snake.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks tasty cooked over an open fire....


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

crappie4me said:


> black crappie?????


No, Mean mouth


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought the snake was a morphandius skenotsfoopel myself.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

It is not a black rat snake...look more closely...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Well Sir I looked Moore closely and I believe youre right.It is definitely a black mamba.
Black rat snake may not be the proper name for the snake but thats what Ive always calledem.And in no way,is it a water snake.The picture doesnt show the markings very well. And them watersnakes are some mean little SOBs.Been bit by moore than one.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Eastern Black timber box snake. For sure this time.

Nice catch by the way and big kudos for not killing it!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a monster for sure! Never caught one near that big but I've shot a 4 ft. one (which is still quite a bit smaller than yours). Oh and....KILL THAT P-O-S! I hate snakes lol


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Definitely a rat snake. That snake has three rows of blotches (back, belly, and a row of blotches between), like a rattlesnake. Northern water snakes only have the back and lower side blotches (like their nasty look-alikes, the cottonmouth). Usually a rat snake is black but they're born with a rattlesnake-like pattern (and they're ferocious little things, I've been bit twice trying to catch them...). You can also tell the way the pattern fades to black one you get to the tail. I once got into a fight with one about that size in a barn that I was trying to clear out, patterned just like that. Also, here's a picture of one in Virginia:


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

montagc said:


> In that case, should he keep it or let it go?
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha, nice tie in...I'd say stuff it then see if it floats!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a damn big snake


----------

